

Hostility towards scientific consensus: A red flag identifying a crank or quack - tokenadult
http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/hostility-towards-scientific-consensus-a-red-flag-identifying-a-crank-or-quack/

======
justintocci
tl;dr

31000 scientists agreeing don't count because they don't agree with me.

